# Glock newbie - "pocket" carry



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

It's my wife's pistol, but I am planning on carrying it on a motorcycle trip we are taking soon. My Walther PPS doesn't have the capacity and my CZ 75B and 1911 or just too bulky and heavy for this particular application.
I was planning on packing it in my front zippered pocket of my motorcycle jacket (two large, zippered pockets on the front of the jacket (left and right) and realized that might not be a wise thing. I don't even pocket carry my Beretta Tomcat without a holster and its a double-action, heavy trigger pistol (.32 cal).
Are there "pocket holsters" for this large of a pistol or am I just being a little paranoid.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

do you have a ccw permit?
which glock is it?
pocket holster for even the glock 26 is too big IMHO?
what about a shoulder holster inside you jacket for the motorcycle


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

try a micholster; check and see if one will fit your gun by the way I have one and it works


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep have a carry permit. Have a tactical style shoulder holster but have not worked with it yet. Had not seen the option from glocktech before. But a little late to get one orderer to try it out. But probably will just to see how it does.
But with the big pocket capable of holding a glock 19, that still seems unsafe. Essentially think of it as something like throwing it into a fanny pack.
Would you throw a glock into a fanny pack?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I've found that the belly band works great on a motorcycle.

Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

pistolpositive said:


> Would you throw a glock into a fanny pack?


No.

Give your shoulder rig a try.


----------

